# Snoway or Boss



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey all, I am looking at buying a new plow and would love some experienced in-put. I am looking at the Boss power v xt poly and the snoway 29R. They are somewhat different styles and so I would love to hear some opinions on advantages or disadvantages of both. I will be putting the plow on a 2007 Chevy 2500 with the Vortec 6.0 (it has a two inch leveling kit). Most of my plowing will be medium sized commecial, but I would like the abilty to do large commercial with it if I got the right contract. I am leaning towards the snoway. I just think it is the sweetest design out for a plow, but I also like the idea of Boss' proven track record. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Depends on your dealer really. I think SnoWay has some really innovative ideas but are full of BS at the same time. Boss has the V design down pat, and will move just as much if not more snow if you wing the plow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have had Meyers (didnt like it) western, Great plow, But I now have a Fisher and find it fantastic!! Give Fisher a Look


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You'd have to be drunk or stoned to buy a Snoway... The boss makes a superb plow, I learnt the hard way with Snoway and I now own a Boss VXT...


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

Triple L;1207974 said:


> You'd have to be drunk or stoned to buy a Snoway... The boss makes a superb plow, I learnt the hard way with Snoway and I now own a Boss VXT...


Well I dont drink or smoke......but just out of curiosity, could you give me some of the specific problems you had with your snoway, and also which model. Thanks!


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

Pinky Demon;1207939 said:


> Depends on your dealer really. I think SnoWay has some really innovative ideas but are full of BS at the same time. Boss has the V design down pat, and will move just as much if not more snow if you wing the plow.


Yeah I was wondering about the cubic yard claims of snoway on their youtube clip for the 29r. The price difference is a matter of a hundred dollars or so, (if you wing the boss). 
6700.00 snoway 29r (not installed)
6795.00 boss poly power v xt (not installed) (8'2" with wings)

I was also wondering if the boss hydraulics that lift the plow up and down will produce the same effect as the snoway "down pressure" hydraulics. It seems like it would.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jbvictory;1208019 said:


> Well I dont drink or smoke......but just out of curiosity, could you give me some of the specific problems you had with your snoway, and also which model. Thanks!


It was a Rev and I shouldnt really talk much about it on here anymore... The Boss dosnet have downpressure but the snoway isnt all that much to make a differance IMO either...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

jbvictory;1208038 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about the cubic yard claims of snoway on their youtube clip for the 29r. The price difference is a matter of a hundred dollars or so, (if you wing the boss).
> 6700.00 snoway 29r (not installed)
> 6795.00 boss poly power v xt (not installed) (8'2" with wings)
> 
> I was also wondering if the boss hydraulics that lift the plow up and down will produce the same effect as the snoway "down pressure" hydraulics. It seems like it would.


Just a heads up I recieved my local boss dealers price sheet and a POLY VXT uninstalled with smartlocks, truck wiring/brackets and controller is $5750, steel is : $5450

I would go with the boss.... wesport


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

sno way name says it all no way


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1208187 said:


> Just a heads up I recieved my local boss dealers price sheet and a POLY VXT uninstalled with smartlocks, truck wiring/brackets and controller is $5750, steel is : $5450
> 
> I would go with the boss.... wesport


Thanks, I hope to have the cash in hand and will definitely be hoping to get it for the above price or less. Do you have an opinion as to wether to go with poly or steel


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

DONT BUY A SNO WAY 
im a western and fisher fan but know alot of ppl with the boss and its a great plow.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I have owned both sno way and boss. Even though I am not a fan of boss plows (mainly because of my dealer) I would buy a boss over a sno way 10 to 1. The sno ways are cheap and I had numerous problems out of the three I owned. Solenoids to poly breaking on nothing to frames breaking. They have there place but I wouldn't own one for commercial plowing. Imo I love poly. Snow has a harder time sticking to it and less metal to rust. They all have pros and cons. I went with a hiniker v this fall. It is poly and has a trip edge which I am very impressed with. Just do some research and buy what makes you feel the most confident. I'm not one to push one brand over another as they all have problems but I would definitely think twice about a sno way!


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

plowfever;1208720 said:


> Well I have owned both sno way and boss. Even though I am not a fan of boss plows (mainly because of my dealer) I would buy a boss over a sno way 10 to 1. The sno ways are cheap and I had numerous problems out of the three I owned. Solenoids to poly breaking on nothing to frames breaking. They have there place but I wouldn't own one for commercial plowing. Imo I love poly. Snow has a harder time sticking to it and less metal to rust. They all have pros and cons. I went with a hiniker v this fall. It is poly and has a trip edge which I am very impressed with. Just do some research and buy what makes you feel the most confident. I'm not one to push one brand over another as they all have problems but I would definitely think twice about a sno way!


Thanks to all for the help, I think you have changed my mind. Boss poly power v xt seems the way to go. now to come up with the two grand that im short to make the purchase....better snow tonight lol


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jbvictory;1208038 said:


> Yeah I was wondering about the cubic yard claims of snoway on their youtube clip for the 29r. The price difference is a matter of a hundred dollars or so, (if you wing the boss).
> 6700.00 snoway 29r (not installed)
> 6795.00 boss poly power v xt (not installed) (8'2" with wings)
> 
> I was also wondering if the boss hydraulics that lift the plow up and down will produce the same effect as the snoway "down pressure" hydraulics. It seems like it would.


No, the Boss does not have down pressure even with the direct lift, but I have noticed that it scrapes better than my old chain lift plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I notice not one respondent has used a 29R. Go to the Snoway owners group and look at what people that own them say.

http://www.plowsite.com/group.php?groupid=54

My 29R scrapes better then any Vee I've ever run. It is faster and preforms admirably as a straight blade, far better then any Vee I've run, Including Boss and Snoway

It stacks better and controls snow load far better. different

As for the neigh-sayers of the 29R

Is totally different plow then the Revo, designed wing, lift system assembly, mounting system, etc

Is steel skinned no poly

I have numerous customers running these units with-out issue. One is considering removing Western ultra mounts from his other three trucks and replacing them with 29Rs


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

jbvictory;1208629 said:


> Thanks, I hope to have the cash in hand and will definitely be hoping to get it for the above price or less. Do you have an opinion as to wether to go with poly or steel


$5150 is the price for a standard power V in Steel, they nolonger make the standard power V in poly. Those prices I posted above are both VXT blades one poly and one steel.


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

ive run meyer for years, nothing but problems and i kept going back to them because i new how to fix them and wanted to keep things interchangable. well....i had enough and got a boss vxt this year and pulled my 2 year old meyer off. I love it so far, very fast, works good. the only thing i dont like is the plug, mine doesnt fit very tight and if snow falls back on it, it loosens up.

dont know about sno ways at all so cant comment on them


----------



## brad2555 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a sno-way like a 04 model, it was a good plow, 29 series with stainless insert, and took alot of abuse, traded it in 2009 for a snowdogg 8-2 v total crap, wish i had the snoway back, but im trading for a boss this spring you can bet on that!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Take most of the comments on here with a grain of salt. Many are from folks who have used only one example of one version of plow from one manufacturer. For every nay there are ten yeas. And vice-versa. Any mass produced product is subject to quality control issues, manufacturing defects, and occasionally design flaws. The key is to find a dealer/support network with a proven track record of good service and a customer first attitude. On hand inventory of repair parts is a good indicator of a shops commitment to service. 

Ultimately, you need to do your homework. Look the choices over carefully. Get demos, even ask to try one out during a storm. Take advice and comments from those you trust. And don't forget, just because "Everyone else has one", doesn't mean it's the best choice for you.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

2COR517;1209936 said:


> Take most of the comments on here with a grain of salt. Many are from folks who have used only one example of one version of plow from one manufacturer. For every nay there are ten yeas. And vice-versa. Any mass produced product is subject to quality control issues, manufacturing defects, and occasionally design flaws. The key is to find a dealer/support network with a proven track record of good service and a customer first attitude. On hand inventory of repair parts is a good indicator of a shops commitment to service.
> 
> Ultimately, you need to do your homework. Look the choices over carefully. Get demos, even ask to try one out during a storm. Take advice and comments from those you trust. And don't forget, just because "Everyone else has one", doesn't mean it's the best choice for you.


Great advice. Dealer support is number one above all else. My local Boss dealer is open 24/7 during storms and the guys there are the best. It sure is nice to be able to roll in at 4AM when a line breaks (not that it ever has, but I'm sure it would be nice) and get it fixed right then and there. They also sell and service all of my Scag mowing equipment in the summer, so going with them was a no-brainer.

I don't really have any experience with SnoWay products, but I sure don't see many of them around here. I figure that has to mean something. 2 of the guys I work with have Boss VXT's and they are simply amazing machines. Stone reliable and very efficient.

Like I said, though, I don't have ANY experience with SnoWay, so I can't say much. Talk to your local dealers. That is *the* most important part.


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

A guy I know has two snoways. They are both 26 series and he says he likes them. He offered to sell me the newer one (i think its an 08 for 4gs which I am not really considering mainly because I know my truck can handle a bigger plow and there are a lot of larger lots in my area that I would like to be able to handle. The boss dealer in town is definitely more customer focused than the snoways dealer (who is almost like a local trading post rather than a plow dealer). I think the 29R is a sick design and I would really love to try one out sometime, but I think the privy thing to do is go with boss. By the way, does anyone think they would be more apt to move on their prices at the end of the season?


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

I have 3 boss v-plows and love them, used to have only westerns, have friends that have had sno-way's and had nothing but troubles with broken frames, and electrical problems, would go with Boss hands down


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

This is just my opinion. I looked into the 29 series but then I saw the gay idea they have for the lights. I know this is stupid but really how can you spend this much money on development and not come up with atleast some nice lights like everyone else instead of using the trucks! My 2 cents. I just found it to be totally stupid!


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

plowfever;1210463 said:


> This is just my opinion. I looked into the 29 series but then I saw the gay idea they have for the lights. I know this is stupid but really how can you spend this much money on development and not come up with atleast some nice lights like everyone else instead of using the trucks! My 2 cents. I just found it to be totally stupid!


I totally agree, what the hell were they thinking. Put some flipping kc lights on it at least! lol


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I've got both. Both are good. Boss wins though


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mega series have new lights this year the rest of the line gets them next year.

I can get you upgrades though shoot me an email if you're interested.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I was just doing a google search for a stainless Snoway plow and came across this and felt like adding my $.02

The guys who are talking crap about Snoway plows that are breaking are the guys who don't read owners manuals and ignore preventive maintenance. I own(5) five 29 series Snoway Plows of which I only bought one new. I have had only a couple minor issues with 4 of the 5. 

One I had to replace the bell crank on because the previous owner never greased the bell crank pivot points and probably used the down pressure more than was necessary or was stacking snow very high and climbing the front of his truck into the piles. 

Snoway is a little pricier than other manufacturers because they are designed, engineered and built better to last longer. I have seen the videos of the 29R series plows and can't wait until some fool near me decides to part with his used 29R.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

Call me crazy but I'll only buy what my closest dealer sells. It doesn't matter how cool your setup is if you break down and you can't get parts for a few hours. My lots and driveways want cleared, they don't care if you have to order parts.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have used snow way, boss and western. I run western now and would rank them in that order with Western being my preference then Boss and SnoWay. In defense of SnoWay though I only ran the megaV not the 29R basher is talking about, it may be a total different animal.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have ran my Boss V on an 07 Chevy 2500 with the 6.0 for 4 seasons now... I have never had a issue, i love this plow and am looking to buy two more to faze out my two meyers.. Same hydro lines, and everything, havent had to replace anything.. It's fast as well, i do lots of apartment complexs and the V is the right tool for the job.. BUY THE BOSS.. I had a sno way at one time, break downs, stupid clear glass broke all the time... Dumb design


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

I have 2. A 06-07 8-2 v plow and a 11 9-2 vxt. No issues on the new one. The older one just a couple broken springs and a broken hose.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:I hope the guy already bought a plow this thread is a year old


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

basher;1557968 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:I hope the guy already bought a plow this thread is a year old


SH_T, waste of time


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

basher;1557968 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:I hope the guy already bought a plow this thread is a year old


More like 2 years if my math is correct.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

While we are at it, lets compare a pair of tennis shoes from walmart to a pair of reeboks. 
I had a snoway plow. 
Awesome first 2 years. Then nothing but problems. Bad welding techniques. electrical issues. On year 4 I basically replaced everything on the plow. Pump, motor, computer, Valves, hoses. Just doesnt hold up. Get a real plow.
Darn wireless remote was pretty cool and worked after 7 years somehow. 

I now have a fisher ss v. 

Would you rather enter the race on a donkey or a Thoroughbred?

My buddy runs Boss only and doesnt have problems. The V is awesome.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a 2010 Silverado 2500HD with a BOSS v-blade and i love it!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I watched a video comparing the Western MVP Plus with the Boss VXT and there were a number of points that the Western had a better design. HOWEVER I have owned about 6 or 7 Boss Vblades and have never been down one night. I just feel they are the workhorse of the industry and might not have the latest ideas or design but sure do make up for it for that with quality and reliability. Like the old saying goes if it isnt broke dont fix it. Comparing them in person the Boss just feels and looks beefier.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like your dealer is really bending you over on the price of the Boss . My son bought a 9'2" steel VXT for $6,995 Installed ! I've run Fishers , Diamonds and Boss over the years . I'd never own another Fisher . I have a seven year old Boss 8' super trip edge that I have put two hoses on , that's it , and I plow 35-40 driveways ! It has no weak points at all .


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

BOSS or Hiniker for me. There both good brands in my opinoin, sno-way?????


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a 12 year old snoway. The last two owners never took care of it. The only I had todo was buy new hoses and. A new skin. I love the down pressure. Specially when back dragging. Loved it so much went out and got me a 29R last spring for my new to me f250. I can't say anything about boss never ran them. I have ran western. I don't like chain lift. But that's me.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Never owned a boss or western, but i own and run multiple snoways, 10 years with them and no complaints! I owned fisher and curtis in the past, good products just not my cup of tea! The best plow i ever owned was a kubota!


----------

